# PPTP VPN Connection to ISP

## ncm-cloud

Hey,

Last Tuesday I decided that it's time to make the switch to Linux. For alot of reasons (too bad I already orderd the Vista upgrade though...). 

Anyway, I downloaded the minimal install cd x86 2006.1 and I'm trying to set it up and learn as I go along (so please don't point me to the LiveCD GUI installer). I must say, it's quite overwhelming and one of the most frustrating things is to stay having to reboot into windows to look online for help (which is how I'm posting this). 

Here is what I want to do.

I have an Alcatel Speed Touch Home modem (not USB, ethernet). My ISP doesn't provide help for setting up Linux systems but the information I was provided with for windows is an IP address (to connect to, an IP address is assigned to my modem when I connect), subnet mask, default gateway, preferred DNS and alternate DNS.

I've followed this article http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Alcatel_Speedtouch_modem and ended up with this error

Anon Warn[pptp_gre_bind:pptp_gre.c:95]:connect:Permission Denied

Anon Fatal Main:pptp.c:284   Cannot Bind GRE socket

My connection does not require encryption (optional encryption in windows) and the only allowed protocol is "Unencrypted Password (PAP)" The type of VPN must be PPTP

I hope I've provided the right info and please excuse me If I've stated something obvious, I've searched this forum for PPTP connections but all of them seem to be about creating a LAN and using Gentoo as a server. I just want to use it as a desktop computer (for now anyway).

Any help whatsoever woud be much appreciated,

Thanks.

----------

## Fabiolla

Hi, 

looks like a wrong ip-adress for network-configuration.

In the howto is following

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> config_eth0=("10.0.0.100 netmask 255.255.255.0" )
> 
> 

 

I've the same modem, my network configuration

```

config_eth0=( "10.0.0.140 netmask 255.0.0.0 broadcast 192.168.0.1" )

```

10.0.0.100 is IMHO rather unusual - from your post you should have this information

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...but the information I was provided with for windows is an IP address to connect to...
> 
> 

 

Btw: Could it be, that you are in Austria and your ISP is Aon?

greetings

----------

## Psi15

 *Fabiolla wrote:*   

> Hi, 
> 
> looks like a wrong ip-adress for network-configuration.
> 
> In the howto is following
> ...

 

hey - it seems that you are using AON.

Well, I'm switching to AON-ADSL in the near future, and just wanted to ask if that howto is sufficient to set up my internet, or if AON is again doing something AONish special thing.

Anyone with experience is welcome to answer  :Smile: 

cheers

Philipp

----------

